# Is this to good to be true



## KpT (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey everyone

First thread here at fishforums.com

I am alos on fish forums.net, practicalfishkeeping and nearly tropicalfishforums.co.uk....

This is ecasue i am desperate to find out IF there is anything wrong with this filter i have found on ebay

At first glance i think its a bargain but im not sure, a second opinion would be fantastic!!

Here is the filters page:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/External-Hang...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I will be using this filter if i am to buy it with an interal fluval 3+ as well which will be used to pump around my CO2 bubbles, but this will be a t a slow flow rate and will not filtrate the whole aquarium.

Please help with decision

Thankyou

Sam


----------



## KpT (Sep 14, 2008)

*sorry*

Sorry if the link to this doesnt work 

You jsut have to put in HANG ON EXTERNAL FILTERS on ebay search

And its the one named <hang on external filter 4 rrp 25

Cheers

Sam


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Sam-

I've never heard of this brand. Definitely not sold in the states. Seems cheap; if it is a reputable brand, go for it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

What size tank do you have? And how heavy is the bioload?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

6 quid is a great price.clear seal is a good company.i would imagine they have the filters made for them.
i say buy it..


----------



## KpT (Sep 14, 2008)

Haha

This is the first question i have ever got multiple answers about.

It is a 3ft tank with only a pair of rams in, it will soon after buying this filter have paris of other cichlids in there, probabaly comming to about 14 fish all about 3 inch max!

There will be catfish to help with cleaning the sand and remembering i shall be still running my fluval 3+ which can handle this tank anyway, its jsut that the flow rate will be down becasue i want the current lower altogether, that filter is just there to aid the other and wizz round CO2 bubbles


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

How big is your tank?


----------



## KpT (Sep 14, 2008)

I said

3ft

by 1ft by 1ft

Sam


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

So, it's basically 22 US gallons, something like a 20g long or 18 UK gallons. When people ask how big your tank is, they usually want to know what the gallonage is.

The filter didn't look bad; haven't tried them myself. I guess you'll find out how well it works.

I have just one suggestion/question about your stocking. When stocking your tank with cichlids, you have to take into account what kind you're adding and their aggression levels. I personally wouldn't add more than a pair of rams or kribs to a tank this size. Most other cichlids are way too aggressive, territorial, or big to go in that size.

By catfish, do you mean corydoras, or cories? Those would be fine in a group of about 6, if those are the ones you mean. They stay small and like to school with their own.


----------



## KpT (Sep 14, 2008)

Yer sorry about that, i thought after id replied he msut be asking for a gallonage, yer its about that.

Erm, corydoras, ive had them before but i never ended up getting six becasue they died butt hat wont happend again .

Also, i get ya point about cichlids, the ones suggested to do okay with the rams weeeeere:

apistogramma nijessni & macmasteri and the ****************atoo ones.

...............

Sam


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, you can keep them in a tank that small, but I'd recommend only keeping ONE pair of cichlids. They all occupy the same territory. I would not get any more than the rams. You can get smaller dither fish, like tetras, but no more cichlids or you will see some fighting.


----------



## KpT (Sep 14, 2008)

OH GAY

Thats so annoying , oh well, best advice i suppose

Cheers

Sam


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey, how about you don't call things "gay" when you find them to be stupid or annoying? I find that usage to be extremely offensive. You wouldn't throw around racial terms like that. Have some respect.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

trashion said:


> You can get smaller dither fish, like tetra


Never heard that term before.



trashion said:


> You wouldn't throw around racial terms like that. Have some respect.


How do you know?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

> How do you know?


Maybe he/she would; we don't know yet. The point Julie was trying to make, I think, is that people throw the term "gay" around much easier, in a lot of cases, than they do other terms. The word isn't derogatory, but it is if you use it that way. I'm offended by the way some people use it, and I know many people on this forum who are too. 

I don't appreciate it when words like this are misused. Gay doesn't mean stupid.

Derogatory terms, or using words in ways that are meant to be offensive isn't appreciated here. Even if some people don't bother to mention it...


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Dither fish-http://www.theaquarians.net/ArticlesandWallpapers/dither_fish.htm

And I suppose I don't know that, COM, but I should hope that they don't.

Thanks, Leah.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

is it ok to say kouklitsa?how about yassou?or sagapo?


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Ichthius said:


> Gay doesn't mean stupid.


Nope, it means "happy"!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

akangelfood said:


> Nope, it means "happy"!


actually, that is not the readily accepted definition in this day and age. Gay USED to mean happy, but now can be interpreted much differently (not to say that in some areas its still used in the original definition). The bottom line is just what Ichthius said, gay does not mean stupid, and implying that it does can be offensive, just the same way that other terms can be if used in a derogatory manner. *sets his 2 cents down and leaves*


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

didn't know that the definition of the word "gay' had been removed from the dictionary.it is the newer generations that have decided that the old meanings be tossed.and replaced by their definitions..
also consider that this person is a brit.they have many different meanings for common words we use.
call a frenchman mac...see what happens.
would everybody be unhappy with teddy boy?
would ya like some bangers?

lol...


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

A more common difference in word usage between the Brits and us come to mind, loha....but I'll be a good girl and refrain


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

lohachata said:


> it is the newer generations that have decided that the old meanings be tossed.and replaced by their definitions..



Isnt that called life. Out with the old, in with the new 

Pretty sure your generation doesn't adhere to the language exactly as it was the generation before, or the one before that, or before that. It is nothing new...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

> is it ok to say kouklitsa?how about yassou?or sagapo?


Why wouldn't you be able to? As far as I can tell, there's nothing intentionally offensive about them, at least in Greek.



> didn't know that the definition of the word "gay' had been removed from the dictionary.it is the newer generations that have decided that the old meanings be tossed.and replaced by their definitions..


From my humble understanding of the English language, gay had sexual connotations in the 17th century. I _believe_ the word, or similar words spelt with an 'e', referred to homosexuals as early as the 1930's. It does still mean happy, colourful, and lively, but it _is_ also in the dictionary as a term referring to homosexuals and or that sort of lifestyle. Or so the books tell me, unless the older generation who wrote them were lying  And from the context it was used here, I don't think he was happy.

It doesn't look like my generation changed it 

*No one was stoning KpT here, please don't think that (to the OP)*. Someone pointed out that she found it offensive. Why has it turned into a page long dispute over words and American vs. British terminology?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Did anyone consider that perhaps it was a typo anyway? Perhaps the OP meant to say, "OH KAY."


----------



## KpT (Sep 14, 2008)

Blimey(was gona say Jees but maybe thats offensive to him) no wonder there was so many replies! I dint mean to cause a bloody argument or dispute, talking about fish stuff here, not your beleifs and whatever

Sam


----------

